
There’s No C in DevOps, but There Should Be - devopsguru
http://blog.xebialabs.com/2016/04/07/theres-no-c-devops/
======
markbnj
There is a lot in this post I agree with, but the one thing that grates on me
is the appeal to "us" in "why don't we change our culture?" The truth is that
the people doing the work very rarely have much say in what their "culture"
(i.e. the set of policies, practices, approaches, attitudes) will be. It's
dictated by the decisions of managers. Perhaps if all software projects had
great leadership then the curve the author illustrates would shift way to the
right. I don't know. But what I do know is that aside from a few visible
startups not that many large human organizations put their "culture" to a
democratic vote. So if a project tanks, I think it's just as fair, and
probably more productive to look at the managers and the decisions they made
along with subjective notions like "culture."

